# Hobbit house sign



## CWS (Dec 19, 2016)

This is a cnc project for a lady who's daughter lives in a cabin they call the hobbit house. Western Vader and black ink letters.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 19, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Interesting font, very appropriate. Nicely done!!


----------



## phinds (Dec 19, 2016)

Nice


----------



## JohnF (Dec 19, 2016)

What's Vader Curt? Never heard of that sort of wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2016)

That is very appropriate font, nicely done Curt! Tony


----------



## phinds (Dec 19, 2016)

JohnF said:


> What's Vader Curt? Never heard of that sort of wood.


I think "vader" is Western Slobovian for cypress, but I'm just guessing here.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm thinking Vader is cell phone for cedar.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 19, 2016)

Quite frankly, I'm in the darth on what vader is... Terrific sign! Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

